# Sick Bumblebee



## lilyicu (Jan 27, 2007)

I lost a fish last week that seemed to have two ulcers on each side of its body. All of myother fish were doing great. I did a 40% water change. No problems. Same water qualities as normal. Now my very large bumblebee has what looks like two large ulcerations on his tail. I can not take a picture for you b/s my computer is broken and I am using my sisters lap top. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

I would like to say something helpfull,but not alot of info.Have you read anything about Hemorrhagic septicemia.I may have spelling wrong, or maybe a bully in the tank that only strikes when no one's looking?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi,

Is the bumblebee still eating? Swimming normally? How long have the ulcers been there?
The fish that died: did it have any other symptoms before it died? How long did it have the ulcers?

How big is the tank and how many fish and what species of fish in it? How long has the tank been set up ?

There's a number of possibilities on this but more information is needed. Could be a bacterial infection, could be aggression. Did you test the water for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? What kind of declorinator do you use?

Robin


----------



## lilyicu (Jan 27, 2007)

It doesn't look like an injury. It looks like two tumors in the tail. My other fish had two open sores on it's side. These don't appear to be open. My bumblebee is the largest fish in the tank and kind of the ruler. He makes his presence known but is not a chaser. He is acting fine. Eating and swimming normally. I did another water check today and no change.

pH 8
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 40ppm

I'm not sure if I should prophylactically treat with antibiotics. I'm afraid to lose the whole tank.

My other fish was a small peacock. He never looked sick or acted sick. I found him one morning laying on the sand with two sore spots on his side. His could have been from agression. I have had him for over a year when he was a fry. These don't seem to be bothering my bumblebee.

It is a 125g tank with 3 yellow labs, one blue cynotalapia, 6 peacocks and 3 algae eaters and my one bumblebee.


----------



## lilyicu (Jan 27, 2007)

I use stresszyme. I have used it for 4 years and love it.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Small peacock: if the wounds on it's side appeared literally overnight and the fish was eating and swimming normally 24 hours prior to death then it's likely one of two thing: aggression or a bacterial infection. Columnaris for instance can kill a fish in less than 12 hours depending on the strain.

Bumblebee: I still don't have a clear impression of what we're looking at. You described them as ulcerations and also as tumors. An ulcer would be otherwise described as an open wound with possible signs of infection, (pus, raw, red edges, white or gray fuzzy growth) and a tumor would be more of a smooth bump.

A tumor could be any number of things. Sometimes they're caused by a virus in which case there's not much you can do however with good care, (proper water conditions, diet, etc) fish can heal themselves. 
Could be bacterial in nature in which case you'd want to treat with an antibiotic. You won't lose the other fish if you treat the entire tank--at least not from the antibiotic but I'm not sure you need to go with the antibiotic just yet.

For now try doing daily or every other day partial water changes using a good quality declorinator. Siphon the gravel. Increase water movement. Add Aquarium salt at the rate of 1-2 tablespoons per five gallons--disolve it first and add it gradually.

Bumblebee's can be extremely aggressive--even in a good sized tank such as you have. While the aggression may not result in death or even serious injury if there is constant chasing and bullying then the resulting stress puts all of your fish at risk for illness. _Are any of the other fish spending much time hanging close to the surface?_ You might try hanging some large fake plants from the top of the tank to create a visual barrier between your Bumblebee and the other fish. It will give the less dominant fish a place to hide and keep the Bumblebee from getting a clean shot at them.

Keep a very close watch on the bumps on the bumblebee. If they change in any way other than getting smaller you may need to begin treatment asap.

Robin


----------



## lilyicu (Jan 27, 2007)

The bumblebee appears to only have the tumors on the back tail. The peacock that died had open wounds on its side. I did another water change today. I have been watching the other fish and they all appear to be OK. I have several fake plants and rock formations for my peacocks to hide in, but I will watch for any aggression on the little ones. I will add some salt to the tank today. Is the stresszyme OK?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

> Is the stresszyme OK?


Sure it's okay but why exactly do you want to use it? 
It's not a cure for anything. It claims to improve the development of biological filters and to hlep maintain a _naturally balanced aquarium_--not sure what they mean by that but IMO you're best off observing proper maintence of your aqurium/filter in order to keep things balanced.

If the bumblebee has tumor--unruptured bumps on its tail then I would just keep up with the water changes, etc and watch him closely.

Robin


----------



## lilyicu (Jan 27, 2007)

The stresszyme has declorinator in it. I was not using it as a cure. That is what I have been using when I do my water changes. It keeps my levels in line.

He is still doing great today. Up and swimming around and eating like a champ.


----------



## lilyicu (Jan 27, 2007)

I have done a complete treatment with Maracyn (for red spot and septicemia). I treated the whole tank. My bumblebee's tail fin looks worse. It now has red and white ulcerations on it. They look open. I also lost one of my peacocks, but I was out of town for three days and he looked healthy before I left so, I'm not sure what happened to him while I was gone. I am running out of options for my bumblebee.


----------



## lilyicu (Jan 27, 2007)

My bumblebee is still alive and active. The sores on his tail (after adding salt to the tank after all my water changes) now look like white cauliflower growths. I still have no idea what is happening to him. I keep looking online and I cannot find anything that looks similar.


----------



## lilyicu (Jan 27, 2007)

Here is a picture of my bumblebee. He now has a spot on his face. Any help would be great.


----------

